# Backache & Cramps during 2WW....



## jojoD

Hi ladies, it's now 9 days since my embryo transfer. From yesterday I have had a few sympmtoms that make me think AF is going to arrive any minute.

Cramps!!!! But not as painful as AF. I have had excessive wind and cramps which I think and hope are in my tummy. I keep feeling like I need to burp to ease the bloated feeling.

I also have pain across my lower back. I have no spotting at all but have had a clear watery discharge several times. 

Wondering how many of you ladies have experienced these 2WW symptoms and got a BFP?? 

Do you think there is any way I could still get a BFP with these symptoms??? :wacko:


----------



## looknomore

hi jojod..I had an unsuccessful iui where i did get cramps and backache in the 2 ww. Are u on any progesterone supplements cos these are side effects of the pills. Yes u cud get a positive with the symptoms. All the best :)


----------



## jojoD

looknomore said:


> hi jojod..I had an unsuccessful iui where i did get cramps and backache in the 2 ww. Are u on any progesterone supplements cos these are side effects of the pills. Yes u cud get a positive with the symptoms. All the best :)

Hi Looknomore, thank you for your reply. Im sorry your iui was unsuccessful. I am on two 400mg progesterone pessaries each day. I actually got a BFP this morning, well two because I did a second test to make sure!! Thanks again 

Back ache has def eased today. Maybe when I finish the pessaries the wind/cramps will ease too :thumbup:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

congrats jojod!!!! i was just about to write that i experienced more back ache & cramps leading up to my bfp which i got last sat!!! didnt have iui but im sure it was implantation pains....hope u have a healthy & happy 9 mths :) xx


----------



## jojoD

Dancingkaty1 said:


> congrats jojod!!!! i was just about to write that i experienced more back ache & cramps leading up to my bfp which i got last sat!!! didnt have iui but im sure it was implantation pains....hope u have a healthy & happy 9 mths :) xx

Thanks!!! That's good to know. It really felt like AF was on her way. It's a comfort to know other people experienced cramps/ discomfort too. Can I ask how long your discomfort lasted for? X


----------



## Dancingkaty1

it started thurs/fri & i assumed af was gonna come ( due on 2moro)....went for some screening tests on saturday morning at the hospital ready to start iui treatment in a few mths as u have to be hiv & chylimidia clear.....they did a routine pregnany test & was positive!!! i couldnt believe it & kept saying af is comig tho, i can feel it!! i carried on having the cramps & back ache all day sat & yesterday.....isnt so bad today...so had them for about 3/4 days.....i still keep thinking im gonna come on 2moro....but did my 5th pregnancy test this morning ( 3 sat, 1 sun & 1 today) & was positive again :) xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Congratulations to you both - what amazing news!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months.

Can I just ask - do you usually get these kind of pains a few days before AF or did they feel like the pains you get during AF? It's just that I am 12 days post IUI and have been having cramps in my tummy and across my lower back for the past day or so, but I do get these usually before I start and they feel exactly like AF so I'm convinced I'll start tomorrow or Weds, when I'm due. I'm on progesterone pessaries and have sore swollen boobs, headaches, mood swings, a bit of nausea and tiredness too - probably just the drugs but your post has given me some hope today when I was convinced it was all over! :shrug:


----------



## jojoD

BabyChristie said:


> Congratulations to you both - what amazing news!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Can I just ask - do you usually get these kind of pains a few days before AF or did they feel like the pains you get during AF? It's just that I am 12 days post IUI and have been having cramps in my tummy and across my lower back for the past day or so, but I do get these usually before I start and they feel exactly like AF so I'm convinced I'll start tomorrow or Weds, when I'm due. I'm on progesterone pessaries and have sore swollen boobs, headaches, mood swings, a bit of nausea and tiredness too - probably just the drugs but your post has given me some hope today when I was convinced it was all over! :shrug:

I would usually get all what you're describing before AF too. Thats why I was so convinced it was her. Still feel like she could arrive. I haven't had the type of pains I would get during AF, they would be more sharp and severe. 
I had wind, swollen boobs, lower backache too and am also on the pessaries. It's just so hard to know whether it's the pessaries or pregnancy symptoms. Hnag on in there!!! The :witch: ain't showed yet!!!

Thanks for the congratulations!!! DancingKaty I have done four tests! LOL! I did two on Sunday, one on Monday and one today! And because I tested early I still have the clinics test to do on Thursday!!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Jojo. Still no AF and the cramps have eased a lot today, although still there a little. I'm due tomorrow officially according to the clinic so we'll see...

Just seen your ticker - how exciting!!!!!! 

x


----------



## jojoD

Well I'm keeping everything crossed for you. :thumbup:

My tummy is still sore today which is stressing me right out!! :wacko:Need to do something to take my mind off it!! Just wish the windy pain wud go away :growlmad:


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks! I'm like a wind bag tonight too - must remember to go easy on stir-fry veg!!

Have you tried peppermint tea? Always good for me when feeling windy and bloated.... Supposed to settle the tum or something I think. x


----------



## jojoD

BabyChristie said:


> Thanks! I'm like a wind bag tonight too - must remember to go easy on stir-fry veg!!
> 
> Have you tried peppermint tea? Always good for me when feeling windy and bloated.... Supposed to settle the tum or something I think. x

Thanks for the tip! I'll give anything a go!!!


----------



## baby wisher

I am so happy for you JOJO!!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!

Hope to be in your shoes one day soon whenever I start my 1st IVF. I knew a BFP was comin your way!!

:thumbup:


----------



## jojoD

baby wisher said:


> I am so happy for you JOJO!!! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Hope to be in your shoes one day soon whenever I start my 1st IVF. I knew a BFP was comin your way!!
> 
> :thumbup:

Thanks Babywisher!!! Was my first IVF and we only had one embryo so goes to show even when the odds are against you things can still work out. You'll get your BFP too :hugs:


----------



## kaykaysmom

Congrats!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Congrats jojo. Im currently on my 2ww (just day 3 after transfer) and its driving me nuts! I only had 2 embies, first cycle icsi and have also been treated in belfast so you have really given me hope! Just curious - were you royal or origin?

Look after yourself and the wee one in the coming months.


----------



## jojoD

ANGEL223 said:


> Congrats jojo. Im currently on my 2ww (just day 3 after transfer) and its driving me nuts! I only had 2 embies, first cycle icsi and have also been treated in belfast so you have really given me hope! Just curious - were you royal or origin?
> 
> Look after yourself and the wee one in the coming months.

Oh the dreaded 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:
It drove me round the bend too!!! We were with Origin. I only received my self-funded Royal letter last month and still havent reached the top of NHS list letter. It will be a year from we went on list in July so will prob receive offer in Summer. I'm gonna freeze it and will prob use it for go number two!! Don't think we could afford Origin again. We only had the one embie, no ice babies. Who are you with? :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

jojoD said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats jojo. Im currently on my 2ww (just day 3 after transfer) and its driving me nuts! I only had 2 embies, first cycle icsi and have also been treated in belfast so you have really given me hope! Just curious - were you royal or origin?
> 
> Look after yourself and the wee one in the coming months.
> 
> Oh the dreaded 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:
> It drove me round the bend too!!! We were with Origin. I only received my self-funded Royal letter last month and still havent reached the top of NHS list letter. It will be a year from we went on list in July so will prob receive offer in Summer. I'm gonna freeze it and will prob use it for go number two!! Don't think we could afford Origin again. We only had the one embie, no ice babies. Who are you with? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for replying - Origin too. We didnt even explore the NHS side of things as im already 37 and time is of the essence now! Not sure how many cycles we could stretch to if this doesnt work.
The nurses in particular were very attentive but I was so disappointed with the lack of info coming back each step of the way but i guess a little knowledge and all that!

The wait is killing me - every flutter and feeling has me rushing to the loo to check! Loads of pains today so im terrified but just hoping it implantation!!!

At least you have given me some comfort!!


----------



## jojoD

I had cramps galore!!!!! Got up in the middle of the night to put a towel on was so convinced that AF was coming!!! Thats when I did my test and got my BFP!! So don't let the pains put you off. Origin told me that the pregnancy hormones only increase the discomfort. So its a good sign! One of the nurses told me she was happier that I felt something as opposed to feeling nothing at all.

I was very comfortable with Origin but I know what you mean. I felt I had to ask questions all the time. We have decided to stay private for our antenatal care too. I would rather save and go with Origin again, especially since we had success this time. But on the other hand its maybe silly not to use a free cycle. Know a girl who is pregnant with twins after treatment at the Royal and thought they were fantastic.

Are you off during your 2WW? Think trying to relax but stay occupied at the same time isn't easy!!!! :wacko:


----------



## ANGEL223

I'm unfortunately at work - I had ET on Friday so had a nice long weekend to relax and have tomorrow off as well but intend to try and work the rest of the time! Not sure if its wise or not but I cant focus on much else right now!

Thanks - I tried to reply to your friend request but its the first i have so no idea how it works??!!

Hope your wee one is doing well! All the very best!


----------

